# Semi-Formal Attire?



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm going to a dinner party that requires semi-formal attire. What does semi-formal mean? Would a light pink chiffon dress be ok with a black sweater and black pumps? I was also going to wear a pearl necklace and earrings. I don't want to look underdressed so I need some help please!


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I'm going to a dinner party that requires semi-formal attire. What does semi-formal mean? Would a light pink chiffon dress be ok with a black sweater and black pumps? I was also going to wear a pearl necklace and earrings. I don't want to look underdressed so I need some help please!



It depends if there are any embellishments on the dress. If it's got some details such as beading or sequins on it, it might be suitable. I'd pair the pink w/a nude/tan strappy sandal &amp; an off-white wrap instead of black--the contrast might be too stark.
Think of the 2001 Emmy's when everyone dressed "down" after the WTC attacks. Kind of a chic cocktail party.

Here are some of my favorite looks:














w/either of these shoes:














w/these shoes:









the pink dress w/either of these shoes:






http://www.zappos.com/images/864/7145864/985-99441-p.jpg

http://fp.anntaylor.com/@[email protected]/Images/Catalog/ProductImages/XLImages/115190_6600xl.jpg w/these shoes:

http://www.zappos.com/images/864/7145864/985-99441-p.jpg

I'll find some wraps &amp; bags &amp; post later. HTH! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 15, 2005)

here are some wraps:






You could always opt to do tuxedo pants like these:




w/a top like this:




w/diamond or pearl studs (skip the necklace &amp; pair w/a pair of shoes like these:



or





or





Bags are tough, but opt for a simple clutch or one that's a true vintage or vintage-inspired. Hit the thrift stores of authentic beaded clutches for dirt cheap.





Good Luck!


----------



## Geek (Jan 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* 

here are some wraps:





You could always opt to do tuxedo pants like these:




w/a top like this:




w/diamond or pearl studs (skip the necklace &amp; pair w/a pair of shoes like these:



or





or





Bags are tough, but opt for a simple clutch or one that's a true vintage or vintage-inspired. Hit the thrift stores of authentic beaded clutches for dirt cheap.





Good Luck!




Wow, Gail! Excellent repsonse! Thank you very much for taking the time to post this information. I am positive that Reija will consider it very useful and will soon reply to ya
Thanks again


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome post Gail! You are a true 'Fashionista'!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks so much for your recommendations!!!!!...I'll check these out! I really like the options you listed, they look nice.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 15, 2005)

nah, just too much time on my hands.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks J. I was just WAY bored last night &amp; had fun.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 15, 2005)

You're welcome Reija. LMK how it goes &amp; post some pics when it's event time.


----------



## Laura (Jan 16, 2005)

I love those Tuxedo pants.. They look so classy &amp; would be great with a cute top. Great post Gail


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is a picture of the dress. What do you girls think? I also saw a pink shawl or muffler whatever they call it (I don't know much about fashion) online and I just ordered it. Here is a picture of the muffler.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 17, 2005)

Reija, that's perfect. I'd still go w/a softer shoe--nude, champagne, silver or gold--b/c if you were to take off the wrap, it might look a bit harsh.

As for the jewels, either wear a necklace or earrings, but not both. It all depends on the way you wear your hair. I'd personally go w/chandelier earrings b/c the ribbon is so close to your neckline (looks like it would hit right @ the bustline). Here's an example:




w/an evening bag similar to this:






I know it's kind a retro, but it'll last for years.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good point Gail! I think a necklace that hangs will be too much against the high ribbon. That dress is so pretty Reija! I'm sure it'll look great! And I second the lighter colored shoes too... it's such a soft pink that black would probably stand out too much against it.... and if you are fair skinned, even more so.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2005)

How about these shoes girls? What do you think?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* How about these shoes girls? What do you think? 




Those are really pretty!!! Are they close to the color of the dress? They look like they are from here -


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2005)

That's the problem. I'm not sure if they are close the color because I was thinking about ordering these online...maybe too much pink with the dress? Would nude color be better?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* That's the problem. I'm not sure if they are close the color because I was thinking about ordering these online...maybe too much pink with the dress? Would nude color be better? Oh... I thought you had them or saw them in person before... whoops!



If they are a pale pink I don't think it would be toooo much... especially since the dress seems short (well above the knee, not a mini! LOL) a muted color shouldn't clash with it - the pink seems light enough, and you are fair skinned, so you should be fine with either light pink or nude.



(But if you aren't sure about these shoes in particular - color wise - try stores first... where you could see what shades they have first before getting something that might look different in person.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

I tried posting your dress pic next to these.. won't show up together, but I dunno - they look pretty close...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Forgot you mentioned a shawl too... if you want to do the pink shoes - I'd leave out the shawl. Then it might be too much pink. Ugh... it's so hard to tell!!! 

 LOL Sometimes people wear things that seem "too much" - but it looks georgeous!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't want to wear too much so I think I'll pass on the shoes. Plus I don't like pink that much.



I ordered the shawl online too so if it's a wrong shade pink or looks like it's too much then I won't wear it. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I don't want to wear too much so I think I'll pass on the shoes. Plus I don't like pink that much.




I ordered the shawl online too so if it's a wrong shade pink or looks like it's too much then I won't wear it. Thanks for your advise. Sorry Reij, not to much help on this one!!! LOL Guess that's why I have a lot of black! LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2005)

Me too. I usually go for black so I'm quite unsure on this issue.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 17, 2005)

Me likey, Reija! Personally, I don't think it matters if they're exact &amp; prefer them to be slightly different--you don't want to have the prom-dyed shoe look. This way it gives a nice monochromatic feel to the outfit w/out looking too "matchy."

If you're unsure, I'd go w/a champagne to be safe. Here are a few examples:


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2005)

These are pretty! Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Laura (Jan 17, 2005)

The dress looks fab Reija! I'd definietly forget about the sandals though as it's dead annoying buying something &amp; then realising they don't match. (although the sandals are real pretty). Let us know what shoes you get anyway &amp; of course we'll need PICS of you all set for the big night out!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, update girls! Here I am in the dress! Sorry no makeup, it was 11pm last night





Also the shawl is missing from the picture.









Originally Posted by *maije* 

Wow, I think will be really beautyfull, very "soft-looking" for the young girl. No fat in the body at all.  I think if the material is too heavy, it makes looking like "old-woman". 
with love "grandmutsi"


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Also, here are my shoes I am considering with the dress. Gimme your thoughts. *


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 20, 2005)

Reija you look so good in that dress!!! You skinny little thing!



Those pink shoes are adorable w/ that bow... love em'!



Like your new avitar too!


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 20, 2005)

Reija, you look great! I like the pink shoes best. It gives it a very soft, feminine look.


----------

